# Two days of butt scooting, rear licking, and compulsive sitting



## Bill Barker (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm the proud owner of an adorable one year old 9 lb. cockapoo female, GG. She's been happy and healthy. Worm check six months ago negative. She's an avid happy puppy, and loves to walk.

Several months ago GG would occasionally butt scoot, maybe once a day. Went to an expensive Vet (Vet #1) who supposedly emptied GG's anal glands (outside my presence) and said they were not infected. Went to Vet #2 who said that gland emptying is way way overdone, is rarely needed, and she recommended Metamucil 1/2 tsp a day sprinkled on food. Followed that advice. Seemed to work! She butt scooted maybe every two weeks. Four days ago I stupidly stopped the Metamucil. Two days ago she was not good. Didn't want to walk. Often wanted to lick her rear and scoot. No fever, no anal tenderness, and her rear looked normal. I tried emptying her glands (external and internal approach) and got very little... liquid, brown, clear-cloudy. No odor. She was better, but not perfect.

Saw a Vet Assistant today because my fav two vets were unavailable. He used his gloved index finger and maybe got 1/4 tsp. of secretions from each side. The procedure didn't bother her and he said there's no infection. GG is maybe 50% better. She can sleep or rest or sit and all seems fine. Getting up to walk precipitates her symptoms. Weird.

If her anal glands were the problem, does good emptying completely and immediately relieve symptoms and signs?

Thinking of consulting a Vet tomorrow. Will never stop the Metamucil again!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Interesting. What makes you think that it's definitely the anal glands that are the problem? I believe if the has poo with a normal consistency then they wouldn't need to be emptied at all. I would be thinking more about worms unless you have already checked for those? Just because she was dewormed 6 months ago doesn't mean she couldn't have some now since deworming isn't preventive. You can deworm and then literally the next day catch worms again. If it's really bothering her then your instinct is right I would consult a vet again 🙂


----------



## Bill Barker (Aug 7, 2017)

cfriend said:


> Interesting. What makes you think that it's definitely the anal glands that are the problem? I believe if the has poo with a normal consistency then they wouldn't need to be emptied at all. I would be thinking more about worms unless you have already checked for those? Just because she was dewormed 6 months ago doesn't mean she couldn't have some now since deworming isn't preventive. You can deworm and then literally the next day catch worms again. If it's really bothering her then your instinct is right I would consult a vet again 🙂


Thanks. She could have worms, but:

1. This was sudden onset.
2. scooting has disappeared or markedly lessened before on high fiber
3. I don't see any worms and last test was negative at a time when she scooted weekly
4. She's getting better

BUT unless she's normal today will go to the Vet. Vets can make things worse, especially with such divergent views on gland emptying.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would not expect 2 days of missing high fibre to make much difference with anal glands to be honest as it should be more of a gradual process.

With her not wanting to walk I wonder if she has some other pain rather than it being her anal glands?

Some dogs are just much more sensitive and a tiny amount in glands can bother than so could just be a gradual build up has reached the level which worries her.


----------



## Bill Barker (Aug 7, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> I would not expect 2 days of missing high fibre to make much difference with anal glands to be honest as it should be more of a gradual process.
> 
> With her not wanting to walk I wonder if she has some other pain rather than it being her anal glands?
> 
> Some dogs are just much more sensitive and a tiny amount in glands can bother than so could just be a gradual build up has reached the level which worries her.



She was not tender anywhere and her belly is flat and fine. GOOD NEWS: She pooped three times today and is fine now.... except for three butt scoots. Did not go to the Vet today.


----------

